
The Hedge Fund Manager Who’s Shorting America’s Malls - a_d
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-hedge-fund-manager-whos-shorting-americas-malls-1493220669
======
balnaphone
Paywall workaround:
[https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/article...](https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-
hedge-fund-manager-whos-shorting-americas-malls-1493220669)

